# Ross CLA on sale



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

At Cabelas, 50% off. Supposed to be a fully machined, salt water grade large arbor reel. Don't know much about it, but for $138 for the 5 (8-10 wt) I'm taking a chance.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Have one of these for my 8wt. It's an awesome reel. Just snagged a 10-12wt on this steal! Thanks!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got the 12wt...and it is a quality reel for the price. Have landed dorado, roosters, and bonito on it without any issues....but haven't exposed it to any really super hot drag burning fish.


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm a big Ross fan. I have an 8wt CLA I used last spring on Andros to catch alot of bonefish. My old age caused me not to double check my reel packing, and I showed up with 1 CLA reel and a Ross F1 spool with no reel.

The CLA performed flawlessly with a a quick dunking in fresh water every night. Great reel, and I just ordered a 10-12wt. Thanks for the info!

The drag is solid, the reel well machined, and the line pickup is more than adequate. The guide I used all week liked it so much, I gave it to him.

I just emailed him about the sale, and he advised he in was in the states for a few days and would be purchasing several of the 8wt and 10wts. He really liked the durability and simplicity of the reel design.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Question*

I've been wanting a 10 wt. The capacity chart shows the 5 holds a lot of 9 wt line and the 6 holds a lot of 11 wt line. Would the 5 be adequate to put on a 10 wt (probably a Temple Fork TiCrix) or would I be better off with the 6?


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd go with the 6 model, nice to have the extra space for backing with the bigger 10wt line on the spool.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

boomer21 said:


> I'd go with the 6 model, nice to have the extra space for backing with the bigger 10wt line on the spool.


That is what I went with. Figure bigger is better in case you hook into a fish larger than expected.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

CLA is a great reel.


----------

